# Dump find yba-1! It's ALIVE!



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I posted this before but now that it is working and I found som speakers for it I thought I would post again with some pics! The amp is a 1966 traynor yba-1 bass mate, (found it in a dumpster) I had a buddy go over it for me an all it needed was a set of new jj's and away we go! Then I picked up 2 2x12 pine cabs one has some gt/80s in it and the other I ordered up som new celesteions for it! This thing is LOUD! When I firs fired it up and got to rocking I knocked 200$ worth of wine off my wife's wine rack! Oops! So I guess it wasent free after all but whatever! Here are some pics


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Mmmmmm. Dumpster treasure. Awesome!


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just a pic with the family!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome find. Glad for you, have fun, and drink all the wine first next time!!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

God lord. Where are these dumpsters?

Is this running 7027s or EL 34s? It's a fairly early unit.

TG


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't rember the #s on the tubes but they were the el34 equivalent!


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> God lord. Where are these dumpsters?


Amen to that


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Shooter177 - "Dumpster Diver Extraordinaire"


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that's great, congratulations those are fantastic amps

too bad about the wine!!


----------

